# Unocal 100-Octane Performance Gas in My 350Z??



## Jerry McDonald (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi,

I've been noticing that 100-Octane Performance Gas when I pull into Unocal stations. Gotten tempted to try it but have no clue whether it's a good idea or not.

Anybody who knows about this stuff:

1) Will it damage my 2004 350Z in any way?

2) Is it actually better for the engine in terms of less wear, etc, ignoring its higher cost?

3) Will it in fact give me any noticeable performance boost? During acceleration? Any better mileage?

4) I saw some random post somewhere that Unocal has or will stop distributing this gas. But I just saw it at the gas station today (Aug 25, 2004). Know if they in fact are stopping it?

Thanks a lot!!!

Jerry McDonald


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

It will only help if you have high performance modifications like turbo or have other high performance demands like racing, dyno testing,,etc... It's a waste of money for daily driving. Stick with the normal Premium.

76 was a huge producer of race gas with sponsorships in big events like NASCAR..they no longer have those contracts. As far as I know they will continue to produce some race gas in limited numbers.

How much is it at the station you mentioned??.. 100 octane should around $5 to $7 a gallon in CA.

just as a side note.. There is no such thing a UNOCAL anymore. You'll still see the 76 ball and maybe a few stickers here and there at the stations but it's simply 76 now, which is owned by ConocoPhillips as of about a year and a half ago.. it actually hasn't been UNOCAL in like 5 years..was owned by TOSCO previously to the ConocoPhillips buy out.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

1) Will it damage my 2004 350Z in any way? *No*

2) Is it actually better for the engine in terms of less wear, etc, ignoring its higher cost? *No*

3) Will it in fact give me any noticeable performance boost? *No, unless you start advancing your timing and only if you know what your doing.*

During acceleration? *Not enough to feel.*

Any better mileage? *Slightly*


4) I saw some random post somewhere that Unocal has or will stop distributing this gas. But I just saw it at the gas station today (Aug 25, 2004). Know if they in fact are stopping it? *That is what I heard too*

I would stick to what *myoung* said.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Spongerider said:


> 1) Will it damage my 2004 350Z in any way? *No*
> 
> 2) Is it actually better for the engine in terms of less wear, etc, ignoring its higher cost? *No*
> 
> ...


In a 2003 350Z it will gain as much as 10 whp! This is due to the tremedous comand authority the knock sensor has for 03. For a 04 model the difference won't be as much but mixing 100 octane to get 93 octane will help a few hp.

The newer cars ECU's can use higher octane.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I used to work for Unocal at their Houston location. They've gotten away from producing gasoline. Although since their headquarters is in Brea or El Segundo, California is the only state in the country that has 76 gas stations. They're really into finding and producing petroleum more than anything.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Coco said:


> I used to work for Unocal at their Houston location. They've gotten away from producing gasoline. Although since their headquarters is in Brea or El Segundo, California is the only state in the country that has 76 gas stations. They're really into finding and producing petroleum more than anything.



nope.. UNOCAL only has Foreign exploration now.. they don't own any Refining, Marketing, or Production in the US any longer. With a tiny office in Brea, Ca..nothing like it used to be. 

There is 76 branded gas on the entire West Coast, including Arizona & Nevada and some in the Midwest, Refined & Marketed by ConocoPhillips. The 76 brand is wholey owned by ConocoPhillips. 

Unocal hasn't had anything to do with it in at least 7 years.

I work in the 76 Transportation & Logistics Dept.. (Pipeline Control Center)

Union Oil ------> which turned into UNOCAL ----> which was bought by TOSCO ----- which was bought by Phillips for 6 months ----> then merged with CONOCO... making it ConocoPhillips. yea been there a long time.

Would that be Pwnage Coco?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Umm, yes and lots of it.


----------

